# Got a new cat bed/snuggle sack type thing (Pic heavy)



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I really want to get my girls a snuggle sack, but don't have the extra money right now. I was at Petsmart yesterday and went to the cat section, and found this! The girls LOVE it! It's obviously not as good of quality as the real thing, but it works for now! 

















Here's it up with the girls inside it-

























*ETA- It was only a lil over $8!!*


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! I love the last pic with both little heads fast asleep in their snuggle sack!! Pretty Neat!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girls would LOVE that! The price is great. I better go check them out. I am the only person on earth that is not a fan of animal print and it is on everything that I want to get them!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> My girls would LOVE that! The price is great. I better go check them out. I am the only person on earth that is not a fan of animal print and it is on everything that I want to get them!


There was a plain beige one too.....


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I LOVE the last picture of the 2 of them....its soooo cute!!! Great job in getting a snuggle sac for $8 :hello1:


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

That is so cute! They look so content in their snuggie!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll be making a trip to Petsmart tomorrow :]

I also don't like animal print, just my opinion.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I don't either, but it was this or the beige, and my girls are obsessed with a couple blankets (you can see one in the background of the first pic) we have that are the same colors, so I thought they'd like it more. Plus, it looks better with my girls, with their coloring..  

They love this thing though! They are always wanting to sleep together on my lap, now they are always in this thing on my lap when I'm on the couch or in the computer chair. Best $8 I've spent on them so far I think!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love your little cuddle blanket the sisters look so cute in it the color goes great with them good buy


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been wanting a cuddle sack too! Thanks for sharing, I'm going to petsmart today. woo-hoo, can't wait to get my babies one (or 2) lol


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I love it, and they look so content!

Maybe I should go to Petsmart...I've had my material to make a snuggle sac for over a month now, and haven't done it yet!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Super cute and a great price too. They are snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

kimr said:


> I love it, and they look so content!
> 
> Maybe I should go to Petsmart...I've had my material to make a snuggle sac for over a month now, and haven't done it yet!


I went today, no snuggle sacks in ANY of the departments. I even checked ferret bedding


----------



## Ninja (Dec 29, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> I went today, no snuggle sacks in ANY of the departments. I even checked ferret bedding


Maybe Petco will have it then. I'm going to look in a petco this week. My Ty would sleep in that sack all day


----------



## cloversmom (Oct 30, 2010)

I have the exact same one!!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Amandarose531 said:


> I went today, no snuggle sacks in ANY of the departments. I even checked ferret bedding


Awww! My was just right next to all the cat beds.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> Awww! My was just right next to all the cat beds.


Our store was bananas today, it was also cat adoption day so I'm sure the empty holes in the cat department was where it belonged had they had any. 

I'll try again next week.


----------

